# Maru Screw/Spring DIY 2x2 review



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got this today..it's awesome! Bought it from popbuying

The little 'sticks/tabs/whatever' that makes each cubie click into place is easily broken so becareful. I broke one and the cubie easily slips off during solves so I put a little super glue to make it stay.

For some reason the blue and green side cuts corners not as good as the other sides.

Got my first sub-5 average of 12 with it today so I'm lovin' it =)

Link to buy: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive been waiting for this review!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

Ever since I saw your review on the A-V, I like your review videos.

They're so much better than the majority of reviews which are done by kids who have little experience or knowledge. (Terminolgy either.)

I subscribed to you, and I only subscribe rarely.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ever since I saw your review on the A-V, I like your review videos.
> 
> They're so much better than the majority of reviews which are done by kids who have little experience or knowledge. (Terminolgy either.)
> 
> I subscribed to you, and I only subscribe rarely.



Why thank you..that made my day 
I'm actually not much of a review person so don't be expecting much reviews. I only do reviews when there is lack of it on youtube, and I don't get new cubes often


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks awesome. You prefer it over ES right? (why ask, of course you do)

I'm getting one in a week or so from a friend 

You have to respond, seeing as this is my 2000th post


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 11, 2009)

do you have the link where you can order these? I desperately need a new cube since people are jackasses and like to steal mine.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Looks awesome. You prefer it over ES right? (why ask, of course you do)
> 
> I'm getting one in a week or so from a friend
> 
> You have to respond, seeing as this is my 2000th post



Yes, I definitely prefer this over ES.

One thing I forgot to mention: the maru 2x2 is not as smooth as an ES, which is a big plus point for me because eastsheens are so hard to control, giving me +2s often. The maru is just nice  It actually feels almost as good as a 3x3 with the occasional lockups. 

And gratz on your 2000 posts


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> do you have the link where you can order these? I desperately need a new cube since people are jackasses and like to steal mine.



lolrowe.

Erm search maru 2x2 on the forums, or try dealperfect.com


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Looks awesome. You prefer it over ES right? (why ask, of course you do)
> 
> I'm getting one in a week or so from a friend
> 
> You have to respond, seeing as this is my 2000th post



I was getting one. (there was actually a few different puzzles) but my friend ended up only staying in Taiwan for a day, and didn't bother getting me it. 

I don't think I really need one until I'm sub 6ish, though will probably get one before then.

I might do a mini DS mod instead, if it's cheaper. I don't want to spend more than $5, and I already have a broken ES.
Edit:


rowehessler said:


> do you have the link where you can order these? I desperately need a new cube since people are jackasses and like to steal mine.


Someone get him a Maru now!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> do you have the link where you can order these? I desperately need a new cube since people are jackasses and like to steal mine.



http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570

Took me a while to find the link. Popbuying's search function suckssss
And I hear you can't buy from dealperfect nowadays or something. After checking my e-mail I realised I got it off popbuying instead of dealperfect  Will edit the description.

I was gonna say get more of them cos they're cheaper than eastsheens, but turns out popbuying also sells eastsheen for $6.99 which is cheaper than the maru


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i think maru 2x2s are just v-cube 2 knockoffs..seriously xD

waiting for mine to come.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 11, 2009)

Order placed. I'm happy with popbuying after the delivery of my new Type-A (3rd gen). Should be here in 2 weeks!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Order placed. I'm happy with popbuying after the delivery of my new Type-A (3rd gen). Should be here in 2 weeks!



It took me about 2 weeks after I placed my order too. But I live in Malaysia so I assume it would take faster to reach me?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> lol i think maru 2x2s are just v-cube 2 knockoffs..seriously xD
> 
> waiting for mine to come.



It's not. At all really...


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > lol i think maru 2x2s are just v-cube 2 knockoffs..seriously xD
> ...



The design is actually quite similar. I'd say the internal core and pieces are similar to the v-cube design while the cubies are similar to the Eastsheen design, so it's a kind of hybrid


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> lol i think maru 2x2s are just v-cube 2 knockoffs..seriously xD



NO U.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'll get one.


----------



## Kian (Nov 11, 2009)

I ordered two from popbuying last week. I'm excited for it to come even though I don't really practice 2x2 or care much for it right now. Maybe this will peak my interest.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice review, I ordered 2 of them excatly a week ago from popbuying (yeah, before I even received my $70 order from popbuying ).
I also bought 1 LL 2x2, because it was pretty cheap and ES with screws/springs didn't sound bad at all 
In this $70 order of mine, I also got DianSheng screw/spring 2x2 and I really don't find anything bad about it.
After setting the tension a bit looser, it cuts corners very nicely.
It appears to be excatly like ES, but with 3 screws/springs in it.

What I'm trying to say here is that,
if the DianSheng is pure crap (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=260749&postcount=71)
and LL should be better and Maru is like godly,
I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Nice review, I ordered 2 of them excatly a week ago from popbuying (yeah, before I even received my $70 order from popbuying ).
> I also bought 1 LL 2x2, because it was pretty cheap and ES with screws/springs didn't sound bad at all
> In this $70 order of mine, I also got DianSheng screw/spring 2x2 and I really don't find anything bad about it.
> After setting the tension a bit looser, it cuts corners very nicely.
> ...



i guess i made a mistake then

i think the crap-2x2 is from Dealextreme, not the ones from dealperfect 


i got confused by this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16021


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review, I ordered 2 of them excatly a week ago from popbuying (yeah, before I even received my $70 order from popbuying ).
> ...


That is the DS 2x2(?), but on that video, tension seems to be pretty tight like it was at the beginning in my cube too.
This is from that thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=247111&postcount=6

I ordered from DX one type of screw/spring 2x2, that broke instantly.
It had screws/springs built in the corner pieces, not in the core.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> I ordered two from popbuying last week. I'm excited for it to come even though I don't really practice 2x2 or care much for it right now. Maybe this will peak my interest.



For me, it most certainly did. I kinda regretted cramming 40 CLL algs into my head to find out I hate my Eastsheen. 

But after getting maru I just couldn't keep my hands off it  For the past 2 days I have only been practising 2x2 and I just enjoy how it feels...to be performing algs with confidence. Okay that's probably over-advertising.


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered two from popbuying last week. I'm excited for it to come even though I don't really practice 2x2 or care much for it right now. Maybe this will peak my interest.
> ...



Wow, I'm really looking forward to receiving mine now. My ES is imo pretty awesome, but... 
Is it fast? there isn't too much inner friction is there? I need to be able to get like 10tps+


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice review, I'll pick a few of these up the next time I order. 

@Kian: I believe you meant 'pique'.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah the bad one is from DX.


found it:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Escher said:


> Wow, I'm really looking forward to receiving mine now. My ES is imo pretty awesome, but...
> Is it fast? there isn't too much inner friction is there? I need to be able to get like 10tps+



It's definitely not as fast as an Eastsheen, in fact I'd say it's not even nearly as fast, maybe due to the tightness of the springs. It's a plus point for me that it's not that fast, because my ES is hard to control. 

But honestly, for those who get sub-3 averages with ES, I doubt the maru would be that much better, if it's any better at all. I can't be too sure of this though cos I'm no where near pro speed. I just think if you can go that fast with an ES, a maru wouldn't probably bring much improvement.

EDIT: I suppose it could go much faster if you set a looser tension than mine, but that would increase the chance of internal popping as described below.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



It's not like there are tons of unique ways to make a good 2x2, obviously all 3x3+Shells designs are going to be very similar. But it looks to me like the v-2 corners are one solid piece, not an arm and a shell. Also the v2 does not appear to have a corner permanently attached to the core, like an ES or Maru 2x2 would. Sure, the edge pieces are more rounded, but that's a step in an obvious direction. anyway, all Eastsheen models seem to have very angular parts (very little rounding). So this is basically an ES with springs and a nicer core, with more rounded parts.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry to double post but I think this deserves a post of its own instead of an edit.

After playing with the maru for 2 days there is one major flaw that I notice. The small internal pieces (the oval shaped ones) get misaligned sometimes and it pops out of alignment. Some sort of internal pop  And it's a hassle to fix cos you'd have to take out 2 cubies and I'm not very fond of popping cubies out because the plastic that clicks the cubies into place is very fragile. It doesn't happen that often (probably once in 100 solves) but it is annoying.

Then again, this probably won't happen if I didn't loosen the screws. So if you like the tension out of the box, then there's no need to worry 

I hope I made sense, I really suck at describing things, damn!


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> yeah the bad one is from DX.
> 
> 
> found it:
> ...



My cube was black, but I honestly don't remember what color did I order back then. But the price seems to be right.
Btw, I just changed my ES cubies to this DS 2x2 and OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! 
It should be illegal how good this cube feels now. DS pieces locked up a bit, but that didn't bother before I changed these ES cubies in.
This cube feel no less than godly now! 
Get it, do it.
If Maru tops this cube, I don't know what will happen.
I'll probably start practising 2x2 like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

I forgot to say in my first post how good this review was so I'm sorry. Really good review.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 12, 2009)

When the rest of you guys get yours in the mail, bump the thread and let the rest of us know how they are please. 
If most people agree that they're pretty baller, I'll most definitely order one.


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it just me, or does it seem like he didn't even review the cube?

I might have missed something.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2009)

Edward said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like he didn't even review the cube?
> 
> I might have missed something.



Your definition of review has been affected by what runs rampant on youtube. I do not want to see some 12 year old ramble on about how great it is. I want to see the inside of it, I want to see what its like in slomo, and I want to see what its like while being solved by someone reasonably good. Watching his solves at the end answered all my questions about turning speed, lockups, and tendency to +2.

Great job amos.


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 12, 2009)

In the first time ever I saw the maru 2x2, it seem to be very good with these screw/spring mechanism.
And it really is 
Nice review.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not sure whether or not I'll get one. They look good, but I don't really know if it would be significantly better than my screw-spring ES. It's hard to tell from the video.


----------



## Filipe Lima (Nov 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm not sure whether or not I'll get one. They look good, but I don't really know if it would be significantly better than my screw-spring ES. It's hard to tell from the video.



where did u buy this screw-spring ES , I have never seen it :confused:


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> If most people agree that they're pretty baller, I'll most definitely order one.


Baller? How bout cuber?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2009)

Filipe Lima said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure whether or not I'll get one. They look good, but I don't really know if it would be significantly better than my screw-spring ES. It's hard to tell from the video.
> ...



He made it. It's not bad.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

Lan-Lan 2x2=screw-spring eastsheen with not-as-good-as-eastsheen quality pieces and superior screws and springs than DS 2x2


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 12, 2009)

I need to get that, but it kind of stinks that I made a Popbuying order two weeks ago and only bought 3x3s. I really want this 2x2 and all of the green 2x2 through 7x7.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2009)

If anyone wants to know what it sounds like, Massimiliano Iovane has a video. I think it sounds more like a 3x3 than an ES 2x2.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> If anyone wants to know what it sounds like, Massimiliano Iovane has a video. I think it sounds more like a 3x3 than an ES 2x2.



Yea, I think that's pretty close to what mine sounds like. It's like a quieter and more hollow version of an ES 2x2. Mine does have the 'swooshy' sound of an ES though, but I can't really hear it in the video.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a little update: a piece broke  Remember I superglued one of the pieces so they don't pop out? Well yea I tried to take it out today and thought it'd be not too hard cos I put just a drop of super glue, but as I pull it out the triangular part broke  I don't think all of them are that fragile, just that particular cubie. So yea, my maru is ruined. Tried supergluing the triangular part back but it doesn't work.

Anyone else got their maru?


----------



## Konsta (Nov 17, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Just a little update: a piece broke  Remember I superglued one of the pieces so they don't pop out? Well yea I tried to take it out today and thought it'd be not too hard cos I put just a drop of super glue, but as I pull it out the triangular part broke  I don't think all of them are that fragile, just that particular cubie. So yea, my maru is ruined. Tried supergluing the triangular part back but it doesn't work.
> 
> Anyone else got their maru?



Sorry to hear that.

I got 2 maru's today! And 1 LL 2x2 also.
Still have to work them out, but they feel pretty good.
Not that amazing, compared to my DS+ES hybrid 
I'm a bit surprised how maru locks up this much.
LL feels smoother.
I like the feel of the plastic, in both product.
And yeah, those inner parts seems to go off easily,
if you loose up the screws. I think the design could've been a little better.
There's like 3 different type of inner edge pieces :|

But it's still too early for me to start judging them 
I have a feeling I will like LL a lot.


----------

